# Happy Birthday to Treesa



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be the first to wish you a very happy birthday (it's September 27th in the East already if not in Mountain time zone). Thanks for all you do for us and the birds.  

*Happy Birthday, Treesa!

Hope it's the best day ever! 

many, many more to come.​*


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA,

I am the second to wish. Thanks for all the advice you have given me. really appreciate them.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Treesa, it's 4:15 A. M. & I came on to start your birthday thread. To my surprise, it's already been started. Good for you!

Jesse, Bob & I want to wish you a very, very "Happy Birthday" filled with blessings.
Thank you for all you do to help God's creatures. You are a wonderful lady & I thank you for your friendship.

Hope you enjoy a great day! Eat a piece of cake for me!

Phyll


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA GEORGE  *


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, TREESA!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
*
Hope your having a great day!*​


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA


Thank you for all you do for our birds and always being there for us.
You are the best friend one can have.

Reti


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!

Wishing you a VERY Happy B-Day!

-Hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To a super terrific lady. Thank you for all you do for all of us.

Happy Birthday Treesa!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Treesa*

*H*eard it was your birthday,
*A* little birdie told me so.

*A* special greeting is coming your way,
*J*ust wanted you to know.

*T*his greeting comes from me (Mikko the magnificent) and the gang,
*A*nd Chuck & Cindy too.

*S*o, without further ado, 
*T*his one's for you. ​


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Have a GREAT one!


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA, may this new year of your life see the achievement of your most cherised hopes and wishes. Gladys


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tressa,
I hope you feel em brassed by all our wished for you to have a wonderful day!
Happy Birthday and wishing you many, healthy happy, more.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

HAPY BIRTHDAY TREESA, and thanks for all you do!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

:uhh...uhh... well......gosh...gee...I am embarrased.  

But I am very greatful for all of your birthday wishes, I cherish each and everyone of them. I am SO blessed.

Please thank Mikko the Magnificant for the personal birthday wishes, I feel so honored, Cindy, and thank you....that means so much!!  

God bless you all.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HI TREESA!*

YIKES! SQUEAKS AND I ARE LATE....VERY LATE...FOR SUCH AN IMPORTANT EVENT!!

Nevertheless, we are FLYING IN to WISH one of the site's most V.I.P.P.s (Very Important Pigeon Person!)

*THE BESTEST, GRANDEST AND MOST FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY....EVER !!!*   

Mikko _most_ certainly did a _most_ magnificent job for a most magnificent person!

Your insights, suggestions and knowledge of _au naturel_ help make this site the BEST!! THANK YOU 

Love and Hugs to you, along with Scritches to all your lovely birds!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

S'ok, Shi and Squeaks, me and the motley crew are even later  

Treesa, here's wishing you the very happiest happy of all birthdays.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA !!!

Don't know what we would do here w/out your expertise in natural healing
and 'preventative' health routines, and your all round sagacious ways  

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of Birthday's to you, Treesa! I hope your special day is everything you want it to be!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope it is a real good day Treesa

John​


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Treesa!


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA!!!!!!!*

Hope u have a fantastic day!!!!!
KAjupakhi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa,

Best wishes for a simply wonderful birthday!!!

Linda


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

WEll . . WELL . . .WELL . . . Look who's having a B-DAY.

MAY YOU HAVE A SOOPER DOOPER ONE. AS YOU ARE ONE OF THE MOST APPRECIATED FOLKS IN THIS FORUM.

CONGRATULATIONS, AND MUCHO MAS!!!

ABISAI


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

*happy birth day*

happy birthday


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy birthday, 
Terrific advice-giver
Rescuer of many
Ecologically friendly 
Exceptionally knowledgeable
Sincere 100%
A natural-remedy guru! 
!
Hope your day is full of feathered fun.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You guys are just the BEST!  

Thank you all for your thoughtful comments, You are all too kind.....I'm overwhelmed and embarrassed.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA YOUR ONE OF THE GREATEST !!!!!

Cindy


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTAIL BIRD DAY - OOPS, I MEAN FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY! 

Thank you for all the immeasurable support and advice you give...it's valued highly.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Treesa and 'many happy returns of the day' as we say here in the UK.
Wishing you all that you wish for yourself!!!!
Jayne


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
I don't think I can beat the beautiful birthday wish you got from Cindy and her crew. I most certainly can't sing as well, but I sure can wish you a wonderful b-day, my friend.
Love,
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday wishes to a most wonderful person who blessed us with Rosco.

Thanks for all your devotion and dedication to the board.*


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday for Treesa!

Thank you also for all the wonderful advice and support you give to so many. We are blessed to have you in the world! I hope all your birthday wishes come true.

Jess and the flock


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa!!! I hope you had a great day with your family, friends & flock  I can't belive today has been exactly one year since Gracie's been with you, time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Treesa, 

Happy birthday wishes to you. Hope your day was ultra special.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you again for the MOST generous birthday wishes, folks. I had a very pleasant day.

Pete, you're right, Gracie was such a wonderful birthday gift, couldn't believe the timing. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Happy birthday, Treesa.


(Haven;t been on in a couple of days, don't know if I'm "belated" or not, pigeon rescues doing great here, gotta go to bed. But, have a wonderful birthday!)

Larry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTH-DAY!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy birthday, Treesa! Sorry that this birthday wish is so belated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Larry, Richard, and Terri B....no apologies necessary.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, sorry I missed your birthday.

Happy Belated Birthday

I hope you had a wonderful day and may you have many many more.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

OOPS! Me too!!

Sorry I missed it!

Happy v. Belated Birthday Treesa

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann and Lindi,

Appreciate the belated wishes...


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sorry we are late we were fishing*

Happy Birthday dear lady.

May all your fish be fresh.










And all your hawks safely caged.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...

What a lovely greeting!  

I enjoyed the pics!

Thank you SO much, Nab.


----------

